# komische zeichen bei eintragung von äöüÄÖÜ



## Kurt Cobain (14. August 2006)

Tag Tag

Also ich hab in meine mySQL Tabelle *äüöÄÜÖ* eingetragen.

Wenn ich die entsprechende Reihe nun in meiner mySQL shell ansehe sehe ich komische zeichen.

Wenn ich sie auf meiner Seite ausgebe, kommt wieder  *äüöÄÜÖ* raus.

Ist das normal

gruß ich


----------



## Dr Dau (15. August 2006)

Hallo!

Windows:
MySQL läuft mit *latin1*.
Datenbank und Tabelle sind mit *utf8* angelegt.
Ergebnis auf der Konsole: "komische Zeichen" bei Umlauten. 

Linux:
MySQL läuft mit *utf8*.
Datenbank und Tabelle sind mit *utf8* angelegt.
Ergebnis auf der Konsole: Umlaute werden so angezeigt wie es sich gehört. 

Auf beiden Systemen werden die Umlaute sowohl mit phpMyAdmin als auch mit eigenen PHP-Scripten korrekt angezeigt.

Ist also alles nur eine Frage der Konfiguration.
Wenn es Dich aber nicht weiter stört, kannst Du es so lassen wie es ist.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Kurt Cobain (15. August 2006)

und wie kann ich es ändern


----------



## Dr Dau (15. August 2006)

Oh ha, ich meine zwar ich hätte es mir aufgeschrieben, aber irgendwie finde ich es nicht wieder. 

Auf jedenfall habe ich in der my.cfg diese Zeilen geändert:


> default-character-set = utf8
> default-collation = utf8_general_ci


Du musst aber auch die bestehenden Datenbanken und Tabellen nach utf8 konvertieren.
Ich weiss zwar noch dass ich es über die Konsole gemacht hatte..... ich weiss aber nicht mehr wie. 
Bei den eigenen Datenbanken/Tabellen müsste es eigentlich auch klappen wenn Du sie als Dump exportierst, den Dump editierst, die Datenbanken/tabellen löscht und dann den überarbeiteten Dump wieder importierst.
Nur denke ich dass es bei der Datenbank "mysql" und den dort enthaltenen Tabellen nicht klappen wird.

Evtl. kann ja einer von den Datenbankprofis was dazu sagen wie Du die Datenbanken/Tabellen über die Konsole konvertieren kannst..... dass würde Dir dann auch den Ex- und Import der übrigen Datenbanken/Tabellen ersparen.

Auf jedenfall solltest Du vor jeglicher Änderung erstmal ein Backup erstellen.


----------

